# Mid Life Crisis or what?



## Panera4 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am hoping for some good advice and maybe just someone to talk to. My hubby and I have been married for 22 years. Oct 28th was our anniversary in fact. He had been acting a little off for a week or so and I finally asked him what was wrong. Well, he hasn't been happy for awhile now and brought up all kinds of stuff from the past. Just goofy stuff to me but apparently not to him. Anyway, he told me he is moving out. Said he has to get his head straight. Swears up and down there is no one else. He cheated on me the first year we got married and I forgave him for that but there is always this little bit of distrust ya know? I've been checking the phone bill and facebook. He has been texting a girl 12 years younger than himself a LOT. Says she is just a friends. Yeah, right. I am so confused right now by his actions. This sounds really naive but I believe they have no sexual relationship. He comes home every night right after work and is never gone. An emotional affair, sure. He tells me he wants to work on our marriage, that he just needs some time away to get his head straight. Friday was our anniversary. We went to out supper and he would hardly look me in the eye. The very next day he found himself an apartment and it was like a switch was turned on - like he realized what he had done. He bawled and hung all over me the entire weekend. Told me how much he loved me and that he wanted to work on our marriage. What is wrong with him? Is this a midlife crisis thing? I don't get it. The first incident he went to stay with his brother in another state for 3 months then came back to me, so I'm wondering if he is telling the truth and needs to get away to see what all he is leaving. I've asked him to go to counseling but he won't go. Ok, I've already written a book. Tell me what details you need to know and I will gladly share. What should I do? Should I call that girl and ask her what kind of relationship she has with my hubby? I'm so confused.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to say this, but I think you have posted in the wrong section.

Its not naive to think he hasn't been physical - yet. But EAs are usually just physical affairs in waiting. And now that he has his own place - he's free to pursue this younger girl.

I hope I'm wrong - but I doubt it. 

Try posting this in the "Coping with Infidelity" forum/section and you'll get a better response - and hopefully some guidance on what you can do.


----------



## Panera4 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks! I will try reposting in the other section as you suggested.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Like I said - I hope I'm wrong. Good luck...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

See other thread

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/34061-mid-life-crisis-what.html


----------

